# White dragon name help needed



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm looking for an evocative name for a white dragon. My preference would be to use a word for "cold," "snow," "blizzard," "frostbite" or something similar from a language from a genuinely cold part of the world, like Sami, Finnish, Inuit or the like.

Anyone speak any of those languages, or know of a good resource for them?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2007)

Ooh, name it Chili Palmer!

Seriously though, I like to use Swedish Dictionary when I need a cold region name.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 10, 2007)

Good link.

I'm thinking Förfrysning the White at the moment. We'll see if I like it in a week.


----------



## JRR_Talking (Sep 10, 2007)

*Vilustuminen*

finnish for cold and sounds rather grand

*Nigliktok*

Innuit i think for cold


----------



## Roger (Sep 11, 2007)

I've found this article on Viking Bynames useful:

http://www.ellipsis.cx/~liana/names/norse/vikbynames.html


Cheers,
Roger


----------



## saucercrab (Sep 11, 2007)

I tend to use www.20000-Names.com. Pertaining to this thread, there are sections for Finnish, Icelandic, Norse, Norwegian & Scandinavian names. Not sure if any relate directly to ice & snow.


----------



## Templetroll (Sep 11, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ooh, name it Chili Palmer!
> 
> Seriously though, I like to use Swedish Dictionary when I need a cold region name.




Isenhjärta - Iceheart


----------



## Klaus (Sep 11, 2007)

Diamond Dust in Russian: алмазная пыль

Now you just need someone who actually speaks Russian to tell us how this is pronounced!


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 11, 2007)

How about "Ixintil"? Has a cracking/tinkling ice sound to it IMO. I suppose it might also be just a tad Aztec-y.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Sep 11, 2007)

Halla haukata  ("frost" and "bite" in Finnish)


----------



## Moggthegob (Sep 11, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Diamond Dust in Russian: алмазная пыль
> 
> Now you just need someone who actually speaks Russian to tell us how this is pronounced!




ahl-maz-nah-ya poile I am currently taking basic russian. 

As for names how about 'Icingdeath" 

Gustavus maybe


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 11, 2007)

JRR_Talking said:
			
		

> *Vilustuminen*
> 
> finnish for cold and sounds rather grand
> 
> ...



Both of these are extremely strong. There's a white dragon and a ... surprise for my players, so I may well use both of these.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 11, 2007)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Isenhjärta - Iceheart



This one was a good one.  I like the way it rolls off the tongue.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 11, 2007)

Words/word combos that might be kinda cool for a White Dragon's name:
"Avalanche"
"Snowblind" ("Schnee-blind" in German  :\ )
"Killing Frost" ("Tötungfrost" [TOE-tung-frost] in German)
"Ice Fang" ("Eisreißzahn" [ICE-rice-sahn] in German)


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Sep 11, 2007)

So what does Forfrysning mean? (Tried the dictionary, got 'shudder' for rysning but couldn't get a translation for 'forf.')

PS: gonna borrow one of these myself, as I also have a white dragon appearing IMC soon. I'm liking Halla Haukata. I like the emphasis on 'bite.'


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 11, 2007)

A little more work:

"Avalanche" in Finnish is "Vyöry"

I also found this online English-Finnish Translator (http://www.fincd.com/)


----------



## BartD (Sep 11, 2007)

DrunkonDuty said:
			
		

> So what does Forfrysning mean? (Tried the dictionary, got 'shudder' for rysning but couldn't get a translation for 'forf.')
> 
> PS: gonna borrow one of these myself, as I also have a white dragon appearing IMC soon. I'm liking Halla Haukata. I like the emphasis on 'bite.'



Frostbite. Swedish is usually very similar to Danish. Comes from [at] fryse = [to] freeze.

But I'd go with Nigliktok for a white dragon. Inuit is the obvious choice!
The finnish suggestion just sounds more like a giant...


----------

